# How to Sync Gmail With Outlook tutorial



## Amber1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a neat way for Outlook users to backup their data using a Gmail account. Apart from backup, it allows you to access your Outlook email via Gmail, and to access your Gmail mail via Outlook.

http://cnxn.ca/GmailMirror.html

Amber


----------



## marynorth21 (Sep 20, 2009)

You can also snyc gmail and yahoo mail accounts in Mozilla Thunderbird.


----------

